# How to carry 5DMKIII with 70-200/2.8ISMKII



## ablearcher (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a question regarding how to properly carry this combo - 5DMKIII with 70-200/2.8ISMKII. I usually carry two bodies on a strap (double sided harness), never had any issues. But the new 70-200/2.8ISMKII is quite heavy and I am concerned if it may brake off the camera body mount if I continue to carry this combo just like that - a strap attached to the camera body. Should I attach the strap to the lens instead (the tripod mounting ring)? Seems awkward though... Carrying one camera seems simple enough, but i am concerned regarding when i have to carry two cameras at the same time...

Share your experience please...

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, you should attach your strap to the tripod ring. Far from being awkward, you'll find that the camera is better balanced and more confortable to carry that way.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 3, 2013)

ditto the tripod ring. I never take it off and I use it as a handle from time to time.


----------



## ablearcher (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks guys... This means I need to move to a different strap/harness system now... My current one is not using the tripod mount...

I also see a lot of folks carrying the same combo just by the hand grip without holding or securing the lens. Is it safe? I guess not too safe as per your recommendations to use the tripod ring for the strap...


----------



## AlanF (Sep 3, 2013)

ablearcher said:


> Thanks guys... This means I need to move to a different strap/harness system now... My current one is not using the tripod mount...
> 
> I also see a lot of folks carrying the same combo just by the hand grip without holding or securing the lens. Is it safe? I guess not too safe as per your recommendations to use the tripod ring for the strap...



Don't worry, the lens mount on the 5DIII is far too strong to be broken off by the 70-200/2.8 or even distorted by it. The camera is engineered to handle super telephotos, with appropriate care.


----------



## alexturton (Sep 4, 2013)

I regularly carry my 5d3 and 70200 2.8 ii on a black rapid strap (both the double and the spot version) with absolutely no problems or worrys. 

I usually keep it attached to the tripod mount just so that it is more evenly balanced


----------



## Mendolera (Sep 4, 2013)

alexturton said:


> I regularly carry my 5d3 and 70200 2.8 ii on a black rapid strap (both the double and the spot version) with absolutely no problems or worrys.
> 
> I usually keep it attached to the tripod mount just so that it is more evenly balanced



ditto, I carry the 100-400L with the 5D3 (similar in size to your combo) with the RS-7 and jave absolutely no issues or worries. I leave it on the tripod mount at all times. Its just so much more comfortable with a 5+ lb setup on your shoulder as opposed to your neck like the canon strap.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 4, 2013)

For the sake of Coke vs. Pepsi there is also the Carryspeed FS-Pro; I have one and like it, but I haven't tried the BR parts for comparison.

Jim


----------



## ablearcher (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the responses. Yes, I'll be looking at RS or CS systems for the next wedding season. I am currently using a Double Sling from OP/TECH USA and absolutely love it, but if I want to carry 5D+70-200 combo I guess would need to use the lens tripod mount and move to RS or CS system. I know there are posts about these systems right here on CR forum, so I'll check them out. I understand so far that the largest difference is that CS allows easy tripod mount without removing the strap. I also love that the CS harness can be separated into two parts for a single strap..


----------



## Jim K (Sep 5, 2013)

Mendolera said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > I regularly carry my 5d3 and 70200 2.8 ii on a black rapid strap (both the double and the spot version) with absolutely no problems or worrys.
> ...



+1 for the Black Rapid RS-7 and 100-400. It hangs by my hip right at my right hand and is evenly balanced.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Sep 5, 2013)

I carry it on my Sun Sniper without any problems, attached to a ArcaSwiss mount on the strap, and I attach it with the tripod ring. That thing holds about 5kg so no worries.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 5, 2013)

I usually carry this lens, attached to a gripped body, with the lens facing backwards between my left arm and torso. The camera body then rests against my arm and torso. I've seen a pro do this, and copied the technique. It's surprisingly comfortable once you get used to it. I usually keep hold of the neck strap with my right hand just in case.


----------



## ablearcher (Sep 5, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> I usually carry this lens, attached to a gripped body, with the lens facing backwards between my left arm and torso. The camera body then rests against my arm and torso. I've seen a pro do this, and copied the technique. It's surprisingly comfortable once you get used to it. I usually keep hold of the neck strap with my right hand just in case.



Yeah, I do that too. An old, slightly modified habit back from the army days when i was shooting real stuff ;D


----------



## zlatko (Sep 5, 2013)

ablearcher said:


> Share your experience please...


I've always attached the strap to the camera body and carried the 70-200 that way -- with numerous camera bodies over the years. Never had a problem with the 70-200 affecting the mount.


----------



## joshmurrah (Sep 17, 2013)

BlackRapid RS7 and using the tripod mount here as well.

I actually carried this combo and using another RS7 with some short sections of rope, made a poor man's chest harness, and carried a digital rebel and Sanyang fisheye on the other side.

When I'm doing this combo with one strap, I leave it pretty low, and generally keep a hand on the grip/body to make sure it stays behind me and doesn't jostle too much.


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 18, 2013)

Interesting. Might invest in a BlackRapid RS7 myself now, although I already carry it over one shoulder like a sling bag (harder to be ripped away compared to over the neck was my thought behind doing that), so its just whether attaching to the camera body/lens is safer/more comfy/better balanced that is the dilemma for me. 

Also may go for a handstrap for use with other lenses, think it may be more comfy to use that way when a backpack is on both shoulders than a neck/shoulder strap.


----------



## Ben Taylor (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as a bunch of others here. Black Rapid RS7 attached to the tripod ring for the 5D3 and 70-200 II. It's very comfortable and much better attached to the tripod ring rather than the camera body, hangs just below my right hip. 

The only thing that gets a little annoying is changing the strap from the tripod back to the camera body when changing to other lenses. To make this easier I've recently ordered the RRS B2-FAB-F clamp - I wish I'd done this a long time ago to be honest. I've been travelling since December last year and that's been the only bug-bear with the setup.

dhr90 - I very often have the F-Stop Guru on my back with the RS-7 over the shoulder under the pack with camera attached and it's not uncomfortable at all.


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ben Taylor said:


> I'm in the same boat as a bunch of others here. Black Rapid RS7 attached to the tripod ring for the 5D3 and 70-200 II. It's very comfortable and much better attached to the tripod ring rather than the camera body, hangs just below my right hip.
> 
> The only thing that gets a little annoying is changing the strap from the tripod back to the camera body when changing to other lenses. To make this easier I've recently ordered the RRS B2-FAB-F clamp - I wish I'd done this a long time ago to be honest. I've been travelling since December last year and that's been the only bug-bear with the setup.
> 
> dhr90 - I very often have the F-Stop Guru on my back with the RS-7 over the shoulder under the pack with camera attached and it's not uncomfortable at all.



Thanks. I might "borrow" my dads one to see if I get on with it for a weekend I will spend at a race track next month ;D


----------



## Ripley (Sep 18, 2013)

Consider integrating a Lowepro Toploader and Lowepro Technical/Utility Belt into your system...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 18, 2013)

I was actually just shooting last night in a smallish music performance venue with a gripped 5d3 & (rented) 70-200 IS v2. I'll tell ya, if I buy one of these, I won't need to hit the gym any more. Just shoot for an hour or two with that every day and I'll be good!

More on topic, I have the RRS L-bracket and was using the B2-FABN clamp with my 5d3 camera strap on that instead of using my BR RS-5 (cargo) strap. Actually worked really well, and as much as I love the RS-5, it's a bit bulky on my shoulder and the strap occasionally limits my movement if I always have the camera in my hands and up and ready. The clamp was onto the L-bracket, and I didn't feel any problem with the 70-200 on it. 

That said, I'd have preferred to mount an Acra-swiss plate to the lens tripod mount and use the BR strap with the clamp on the tripod mount as I bet it'd have been better balanced. Although with a gripped 5d3, the balance definitely feels closer to the body/lens mount area, instead of further forward like with an ungripped 5d3.

EDIT:
@Ben Taylor, that's the clamp I was originally going to go for, but then I saw the B2-FABN which has 3 spots to connect straps to. Pretty awesome and handy, even though it is physically a bit larger than the B2-FAB-F.


----------

